# Glass frit



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone heard of it or tried it in glass repair? I just found a box of it in various colors.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 4, 2016)

For tumbling right? I have some I'll try it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 4, 2016)

Not for tumbling, it is for repairing glass bottles mix the stuff up and apply it to whatever part of your bottle is missing, shape it, and if you are talented enough you can make a reasonable looking repair. I have never tried to do this as I belive it would be quite difficult to make good repairs, although there is a guy who does fantastic work on repairing bottles, blanking on his name, somebody will chime in though..........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you have a amber color, I got a rare amber bottle that needs repair. Was tempted to attempt. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 7, 2016)

Leon, I think you could find it at a good hobby store like Michaels, or maybe lowes or H. D. possibly.....Andy


----------



## ENCGlass (Nov 16, 2016)

Just Make Sure the Frit isn't Boro if you go to meltdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

